# Hirsh Saw Table



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 3, 2008)

Does anyone have one of these?  I am looking for a manual to it and I can't find one anywhere online.  If you have one could you scan it and email it too me?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 4, 2008)

Rob----I found a couple of write ups over at Wood Net
From what I read-----you don't want one.
They call it unsafe junk ---a good way to get hurt.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 4, 2008)

I got it dirt cheap with a Craftsman router attached to it ($25).  I can't afford to buy or make a router table at this point in time.  It is very sturdy as a router table.  A lot better then the cheap thin metal one I have right now.  I would never use it as table saw which is where a lot of the discussion is coming from.  I just wanted the manual to see the best way to use the fence with the router.


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 4, 2008)

That makes sense---------it should work good for that.
Sorry I didn't have better luck---but I did look


----------



## leehljp (Sep 4, 2008)

I made my own table and I will admit that it is not the most safe saw around (no blade cover) but it is very very accurate. I can't tilt the blade to 45° either, but for blanks, it is GREAT! 

Circular saw table with sled





Circular saw table with jig




Table without sled:







Saw from bottom


----------

